# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار > سوال: درخواست مشاوره برای تغییر رشته تحصیلی

## leeili69

به نام حق 
سلام 
من در صدد تغییر رشته هستم و میخوام از رشته حسابداری تغییر رشته بدم و کنکور ارشدمو کامپیوتر بزنم منتها اطلاعات کافی در زمینه نرم افزار و هوش مصنوعی و آی تی ندارم .... ممنون میشم اگه کمکم کنید ... :لبخند: 
کار سختیو در پیش گرفتم ... اما از الان که ترم 4 حسابداریم فرصت دارم که دروس رشته ی جدیدمم بخونم ... رو کمکتون حساب دارم میکنم ...
در پناه حق

----------


## strongxxx

برای کسایی که رشته تحصیلی شون کامپیوتره قبولی ارشد (البته دانشگاه سراسری نه آزاد )خیلی سخته 
شما اگه دبیرستان رشته انسانی بودین که کلا بیخیال شین و گرنه شاید تقی به طوقی خورد و قبول شدین

----------


## aramesh2010

دوست عزیز
من خودم ترم آخر کارشناسی نرم افزار هستم 
بهت توصیه میکنم اگر رشته خودت رو دوست نداری به هیچ عنوان به رشته کامپیوتر فکر نکن!
 ببین در چه زمینه های دیگه ای میتونی موفق بشی :متفکر: 
قبولی ارشد این رشته حتی واسه ما هم سخته چه برسه به افرادی که اصلا با این رشته آشنایی ندارن :خیلی عصبانی: 
رشته کامپیوتربا همه شاخه هاش از هر رشته ای که فکرشو بکنی سخت تره :افسرده:

----------


## leeili69

سلام
از این همه امیدواری و انرژی مثبتتون ممنونم واقعا ... کلا از این همه تشویقتون منو شرمنده کردین شما ...
کار سختیه میدونم اما اینم در نظر داشته باشین که آدما توان انجام هر کاریو دارن...
من از الان 2 سال وقت دارم واسه خوندنش نهایتش اینه که سا بعدش دوباره امتحان میدم ... 
دبیرستانم ریاضی فیزیک بودم ... 
ممنون بخاطر اینکه حداقل جواب دادین 
اجتمالا شروع کنم واسه خوندن هوش مصنوعی ... 
موفق و موید باشید 
یا حق

----------


## vcldeveloper

> از این همه امیدواری و انرژی مثبتتون ممنونم واقعا ... کلا از این همه تشویقتون منو شرمنده کردین شما ...


شما چندان انتظار نداشته باشید که دانشجویان رشته های کامپیوتر شما را تشویق کنند، چون همین حالا هم ترافیک این رشته برای ارشد بالا هست، و ورود افراد بیشتر به این رشته یعنی رقابت بیشتر، و شانس قبولی کمتر. هر چند شخصا معتقدم خیلی هایی که الان دارند نرم افزار یا سخت افزار میخونند، در زمان کنکور به خاطر جو موجود و با کلاس بودن رشته کامپیوتر، به این رشته گرایش پیدا کردند، و اگر توهین به دانشجویان خوب این رشته نباشه، خیلی هاشون بعد از فارغ التحصیلی، به درد امور ساده برنامه نویسی هم نمیخورند، چه برسه به کارهای جدی تر.




> من در صدد تغییر رشته هستم و میخوام از رشته حسابداری تغییر رشته بدم و  کنکور ارشدمو کامپیوتر بزنم منتها اطلاعات کافی در زمینه نرم افزار و هوش  مصنوعی و آی تی ندارم .... ممنون میشم اگه کمکم کنید ...


تغییر رشته کار ساده ایی نیست، بخصوص که در ترم های بعدی همین رشته خودتون، سرتون خیلی بیشتر از اینها شلوغ میشه، و رسیدگی به درس های رشته فعلی در کنار درس های رشته جدید، کار طاقت فرسایی هست. تغییر رشته شما به یکی از شاخه های کامپیوتر زمانی توجیه داره که اولا شما علاقه بسیار زیادی به این رشته داشته باشید (البته بدونید که به چی دارید ابراز علاقه می کنید، نه اینکه فقط جنبه سمبولیک و تخیلی ماجرا را ببینید)، و ثانیا، در این زمینه اطلاعات خوبی داشته باشید. اگر کلا با مباحث توسعه نرم افزار و برنامه نویسی (برای رشته مهندسی نرم افزار یا IT) بیگانه هستید، انتظار نداشته باشید که با دو سال مطالعه در حین تحصیل در رشته حسابداری، بتونید کنکور ارشد کامپیوتر رو هم با موفقیت پشت سر بذارید! اگر زمینه علمی مناسبی در این حوزه دارید، ولی فرضا تحصیلات آکادمیک درباره اش ندارید، می تونید با یک برنامه مطالعاتی منظم، در کنکور ارشد هم نتیجه قابل قبولی بگیرید.

----------


## aramesh2010

دوست عزیز
من قصدم تضعیف روحیه شما نبود ولی به عنوان کسی که تازه وارد بازار کارشده بهتون توصیه میکنم حداقل از کسانی که سالها در این زمینه فعالیت میکنن بپرسید  ببینید مجبورن چقدر از وقتشون رو به کار اختصاص بدن تازه مشکل بزرگ رشته ما اینه که هر روز باید update باشی در غیر این صورت .....!!!!

----------


## aramesh2010

یه نکته دیگه رو فراموش کردم :
تو رشته کامپیوتر مدرک اصلا ارزش نداره فقط تخصص مهمه خیلی ها هستند  که بدون داشتن تحصیلات  اکادمیک تو زمینه های مختلف کامپیوتر فعالیت می کنند و موفق هم هستند :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## انیشتین

با سلام...اول دقت کن بدون مهندسی کامپیوتر یعنی چی....فکر نکنی کامپیوتر یهنی اینترنت و دانلود کردن و از این بازی ها...یعنی ساختمان داده، طراحی الگوریتم،معماری کامپیوتر،طراحی دیتا بیس،نظریه زبان ها ، هوش مصنوعی ، ریاضیات مهندسی و..... این ها رو نوشتم بری ببینی و بفهمی داری به چی علاقه نشون میدی...اصلا این ها دوست داری یا نه...من خودم اصلا تو نخ ارشد نیستم پس برام فرقی نداره که کسی از رشته دیگه بخواد بیاد...با فکر و مشورت زیاد تصمیم بگیر....من خودم توصیه نمیکنم....

----------


## leeili69

به نام حق 
سلام به همه دوستان 
از همتون ممنون بخاطر اینکه راهنماییم کردین 
من گزایشمم مشخص کردم و میخوام هوش مصنوعی بخونم ... 
باید عرض کنم من بخاطر عدم علاقم به رشتم قرار بود ترم پیش انصراف بدم اما اساتیدم و دوستام نذاشتن ... از همه درساش خبر دارم و میدونم که راه خیلی سختیو شروع کردم اما اینم میدونم که توی حسابداری موفقیتم کمتر از کام 
توی کام نمیتونم مدرک آکادمیک در مقطع لیسانس بگیرم 
راه سختی در پیش دارم 
برام دعا کنید 
راستی از دیشب شروع کردم به خوندن ... 
بازم ممنون 
در پناه حق

----------


## Salar Ashgi

ببینید اول حرفم رو با یک جمله ای زیبا شروع میکنم :
*Anything is possible !*

البته باید در این راه دلایل و  برهان های عقلی رو هم به کار برد .
براتون ابتدا چند سوال مطرح میکنم ، که سعی کنید منطقی بهشون پاسخ بدین :

هدفتون از ورود به رشته کامپیوتر چی هست ؟ چه چیزی باعث شده که این علاقه ایجاد شود ؟!آیا شما به اشتباه این رشته رو دقیقا برابر با برنامه نویسی که نمیدونید ؟ چون من خودم دوستانی داشتم که برنامه نویس خوبی بودن ، ولی برا این
رشته ساخته نشده بودن .

خوبه که گفتید ریاضی فیزیک خوندید ، چون اگر رشته تون انسانی بود ، دیگه کار واقعا سخت میشد یا شاید غیر ممکن . چون دانش آموزان انسانی به خاطر
ماهیت رشته شان نیاز آنچنانی به درس ریاضی (و کلا دروس تحلیلی و مفهومی) ندارند ، حال آنکه این درس حرف اول را در رشته کامپیوتر (و شاید تمام رشته های فنی)
میزند .

اگه هدفتون مشخص بشه ، مطمئنا دچار سردرگمی نخواهید شد ؟! مثلا بدانید که آیا من به حد کافی دلیل دارم برای ورود به رشته کامپیوتر و خروج از رشته حسابداریبنظرم با چند تا از دانشجویان درس خوان رشته کامپیوتر مشورتی داشته باشید ، به دروس شان ، کتابهایشان نگاه کنید ، ببینید اصلا آیا با شما و علاقه تان سازگاری دارد ؟
در آخر این نکته را اضافه کنم که ، رشته کامپیوتر اگه بخواهید در آن موفق باشید و واقعا همه جا به معنای یک مهندس کامپیوتر واقعی بهتون نگاه بشه ، رشته خیلی وقت گیری بوده 
و انرژی زیادی میخواهد ./

----------


## Galawij

> از همتون ممنون بخاطر اینکه راهنماییم کردین 
> من گزایشمم مشخص کردم و میخوام هوش مصنوعی بخونم ... 
> باید عرض کنم من بخاطر عدم علاقم به رشتم قرار بود ترم پیش انصراف بدم اما اساتیدم و دوستام نذاشتن ... از همه درساش خبر دارم و میدونم که راه خیلی سختیو شروع کردم اما اینم میدونم که توی حسابداری موفقیتم کمتر از کام 
> توی کام نمیتونم مدرک آکادمیک در مقطع لیسانس بگیرم 
> راه سختی در پیش دارم 
> برام دعا کنید 
> راستی از دیشب شروع کردم به خوندن ...


سلام دوست من
چیزی که ما تونستیم در اختیار شما قرار بدیم این بود که کارتون سخت و یا شاید ...
این که شما تصمیم خودتون رو چطور بگیرید، به تحلیل و انگیزه و مدیریت زمان خودتون برمی گرده. 
در هر صورت رشته کامپیوتر، رشته ای نیست که از دور فقط بهش نگاه کرد، ممکنه یه روزی تمام وقت شما را بگیره!

----------


## golnouri

سلام. من دارم IT می خونم.
دیپلمم انسانی بود اما تطبیق دادم به ریاضی.
قبل از ورودم به این رشته اطلاعات زیادی درباره این رشته داشتم.
اما اصلا اون چیزی که فکر می کردم نبود و بسیار (++) سخت تر از اون چیزی بود که فکر می کردم.
اگه بر می گشتم به 4 سال پیش که داشتم کنکور میدادم مطمئنم که این رشته رو انتخاب نمی کردم. (این گفته ی خیلی از بچه های رشته های مختلف کامپیوتره)

خیلی از صورتهایی که تو زندگی میبینم اون چیزی نیستن که می بینیمشون.
امیدوارم موفق باشید.

----------


## shimakaabi

سلام خسته نباشید من سوم دبیرستانم رشتم انسانیه میخوام برم عکاسی چه موقع و چطور میتونم برم ممنون از راهنماییتون

----------


## negative60

> سلام خسته نباشید من سوم دبیرستانم رشتم انسانیه میخوام برم عکاسی چه موقع و چطور میتونم برم ممنون از راهنماییتون


بعد از ساعت ۶ هوا خنکتره

----------

